# <CaptureDate> format encode/decode??



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone know the format that is used in the NPL for capture date? ?Here is an example:

<CaptureDate>0x47B8E69E</CaptureDate>

Now I know the above is 2-17-2007 (8pm if that is encoded in there as well).

What I do not know is how to decode or encode the above format. If I were to guess it is a hex representing the Long number of the date in milliseconds. I have not just tried to convert to a long and get the date from that milli, but will if I get no response here I suppose.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

An Online convertor shows Mon, 18 Feb 2008 01:59:58 GMT, which would be 17 Feb 2008 8:00 PM CST, accounting for leap seconds.

It is purely Unix time (which is just seconds), converted to hexadecimal.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks I figured it out and got my code working. Thanks for the answer!

Rick
Download videos directly from your ReplayTV DVRs onto TiVos:
http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/viewtopic.php?t=102


----------

